# DCK Corks, anyone used?



## RiderEh (Feb 25, 2015)

Has anyone here used DCK long corks and have experience with how long they last? My LHBS says 3 years, but we aren't drinking our wine as fast as we thought we would and are worried they may go bad. Also, one LHBS says to pour boiled hot water over them and let sit 3-5mins, while the other says not to. I found this confusing as well. We are mixing our batches with synthetic corks and these DCK right now, but I'm wondering if we should switch to pure Synthetic.

Note we are using a Portugese floor corker, and only make Winexpert wine kits.


----------

